# Any other greyhound owners?



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

We took on a rescue greyhound. Had him two months now and he is settled in lovely. Prob is with him and the four of us in the motorhome we have run out of room!  :lol: 

Anyone else own a greyhound?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not a Greyhound but we have 4 Whippets and 2 Pugs in our van when we go away.

Greyhounds and Whippets both have a lovely temperament. We first thought of a rescue Greyhound, I wish we had gone down that route because we would not have ended up with so many dogs. :lol:


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

No not a greyhound but a lovely tiny little puppy whose mum was a small staffy cross and whose dad was a ship that passed in the night 
Eight years on we have a staffy cross giant mastiff who is easily as big as a large labrador and twice as wide 
She actually looks like a "pitbull" but fortunately is the worlds most soppy friendly dog 
Who due to my husband taking her to bed with him when she was a puppy (because she was cold) sleeps at the foot of the bed under the duvet with just her nose peeping out 
shes no bother at all and is like a hotwater bottle that never goes cold though she has been known to witter a bit if your feet are very cold
A lot of the time during the day she likes to sit on the passenger seat and watch the world go by
She has her own blanket and just about wherever we place it she knows thats where she is expected to settle which is usefull if we go into someone
elses van 
Good luck with your new dog
Cath


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Retired Greyhounds make great pets don't they? We used to have one but now have a lurcher (greyhound/staffy) 12 yrs old and a Whippet who is 15 months old. It was the temperament of the Greyhound that pushed us in the direction of owning sighthounds


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We haven't got any greyhounds now but we have had a few in the past, lovely dogs but they have trouble turning around in small spaces due to their length so we also went for a Bull Lurcher (greyhound/staffy) this time. Very powerful looking dog that sits in the front seat when we leave the van and looks very aggressive.....looks. :wink: 
We also have a whippet so with two sight hounds we get lots of exercise walking um here in the Forest.
Re, your Greyhound If you want to see a beautiful site let your greyhound loose on a deserted beach and watch him/her go.
Gary


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. They are such loving dogs and ours has settled in nicely. We take him to a playgroup once a month where he runs around in an enclosed area with other greyhounds. Such a great sight.

Now we have to look at maybe upgrading to a bigger motorhome! :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

When I was a wee nipper my ma and pa got a rescue greyhound, beautifull dogs! a bit after that they/we got a couple of pedigree greyhounds, one of which turned out to be an outstanding racer, he was the top dog at the old Leeds stadium at Elland road opposite the footy ground. Got loads of great memories of big races there and also a period when my dad used to take him round the flapping tracks (un-registered races). He had a winning streak of 13 races before he got too well known and moved up to the big league.

Happy days, I've loved greyhounds ever since, such gracefull well natured dogs. Never owned any though as t'other half is not a lover of dogs - apart from me


----------

